# dude looks like a lady....



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

okay :shock: I'm sure some of you have scene this dude/chick in the sports news. well turns out that well just read......

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/more/09/10/semenya.ap/index.html

When Bill Cowher was asked about the subject.. he gave a classic quote something to the likes of "she/he has the tackle box just not the fishing pole" :lol: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So is this saying she's got an innie but no outie?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I (and everyone else) knew there was something extra happening there. 

So do we now have to create a separate class form herms to compete in? There's no way she/he is as fast as the men, but it's clear she/he out-competes the women.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So is this saying she's got an innie but no outie?


something like that :? maybe at one time *he* was kicked real hard in the sugar lumps and sent them up there to stay.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

maybe this chick has taken "performance enhancing drugs" to an all new level. We know that cyclists and others blood dope which is gnarly _/O if you ask me. Perhaps this chick had some revolutionary ground breaking surgery and has testicular implants that actually work :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Caster* Semenya

That's what I call ironic.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I (and everyone else) knew there was something extra happening there.
> 
> So do we now have to create a separate class form *herms* to compete in? There's no way she/he is as fast as the men, but it's clear she/he out-competes the women.


Herms? Hahaha funny shi right there.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yowsier...

I'd say that people that "NATURALLY" (no implants, etc) produce a certain level of testosterone would be defined as male, those producing lower levels would be judged female. The presents or lack of external sex organs means nothing.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> The presents or lack of external sex organs means nothing.


So when you get testicular cancer and have to lose your nuts and can't produce testosterone naturally anymore, are you gonna start dressing like a woman, change your name to a girlie one, and "identify" as a woman, even though you still have a wang? Sorry, but this argument holds no water.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Either way I would hate to look like that if I was a dude or a chick!


----------

